# iPad connecté déconnecté sans arrêt



## texavery12000 (19 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iPad 4 et un iMac dernière génération.
J'ai acheté un nouveau cable pour l'iPad (d'une marque différente de celle d'Apple).
Lorsque je branches l'iPad à l'iMac, l'iPad n'arrête pas de se connecter et redéconnecter (l'icône en haut à droite l'indique très clairement). Il n'est donc pas possible de synchroniser les 2.

Sauriez-vous d'où vient le problème ? Le cable est neuf et certifie fonctionner avec iPad. Dois-je configurer quelque chose ? 

Merci pour votre retour !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a rien à configurer. Je pense que le problème vient de ton câble, qui est défectueux ou mal reconnu par OS X.


----------

